# effacer des fichiers d'une clé usb ?



## joeldu18cher (25 Mars 2007)

j'ai une clé usb de chez lexar:  la lexar jump drive ... , je l'ai remplie ... comment effacer des fichiers de cette clé ? :rose: :rose: :rose: :rateau: merci ... le plus simple est parfois le plus compliqué :rose:


----------



## Charly777 (25 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

En passant par l'utilitaire de disque   

Au cas o&#249;, voici le chemin qui t'y m&#232;ne : finder/applications/utilitaires/utilitaires de disque
De l&#224; tu selectionnes l'images disque de ta cle usb qui doit appara&#238;tre dans la colonne &#224; gauche et tu vas sur l'onglet effacer &#224; droite.

Bon, je pense que tu connaissais la m&#233;thode... &#231;a marche pareil pour un disque de stockage externe type usb  

 @+ 

EDIT : zut j'ai pas pens&#233;, je n'ai pas trouv&#233; comment effacer un &#224; un les fichiers (elle &#233;tait peut &#234;tre l&#224; ta question... et dans ce cas je suis preneur).


----------



## divoli (25 Mars 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> j'ai une clé usb de chez lexar:  la lexar jump drive ... , je l'ai remplie ... comment effacer des fichiers de cette clé ? :rose: :rose: :rose: :rateau: merci ... le plus simple est parfois le plus compliqué :rose:




Bah tu mets le ou les fichiers dans la corbeille, puis tu la vides...


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Mars 2007)

merci !! bbah voilà tout simple !! :rateau:  je vidais pas comme il fallait !!


----------



## Charly777 (25 Mars 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bah tu mets le ou les fichiers dans la corbeille, puis tu la vides...



Ben à vrai dire c'est la manip que je faisais au début et je me suis rendu compte que bien que les fichiers n'existait plus sur ma clé la quantité de stockage n'avait pour autant pas diminué...
En bref je suis obligé à chaque fois de passer par l'utilitaire de disque pour l'effacer complétement de ma clé. D'où la réponse de monpost ainsi que son édition.  

Après j'admet volontier que se soit ma clé qui cafouille au vu du faible prix que j'ai du débourser pour son acquisition.


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Mars 2007)

C'est peut-être des fichiers cachés. FinderCleaner permet de les nettoyer.


----------



## Charly777 (25 Mars 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est peut-être des fichiers cachés. FinderCleaner permet de les nettoyer.



Je serais d'accord avec toi si de la place s'était libéré après un effacement... Là quand j'efface un fichier rien ne se passe en terme de place sauf que le dossier n'existe plus sur ma clé...

Le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé étant l'effacement total via l'uitilitaire de disque.
Mais comme je l'ai dit, je pense que c'est ma clé ; quand j'utilise mon ipod en mode disque tout va bien et j'efface les données via la poubelle.


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Mars 2007)

Effectivement, ton raisonnement parait plausible.

Mon post est totalement inutile alors.  :rateau:


----------



## stephaaanie (26 Mars 2007)

J'ai eu un soucis hier en rapport avec votre discussion, j'explique : 

j'étais en week-end avec plein d'amis de l'école, 4 personnes avaient apporté leurs portables (j'étais le seul Mac ). Face à ma bibliothèque d'iTunes bien bien fournie, les gens ont voulu me piquer de la musique. On a utilisé une clé usb d'1Go.

- je charge la clé aux 3/4
- je la file à une copine tournant sous Windose
- une fois branchée, un dossier sur deux semblait vide  
- dans les albums restant, certains MP3 étaient impossibles à copier, de façon aléatoire ( = quand on refaisait la manip, certains étaient enfin transférables, ou pas... :hein: )

- je récupère la clé, la rebranche à mon iBook pour vérifier où sont passés las albums appraissant vides sous windose, et là, ils semblent vides aussi ! Sauf que le finder m'indique bien que l'espace dispo n'a pas bougé entre temps.

J'ai halluciné. Ca m'a énervé. Tout le monde a dit que le mac ne pouvait pas transférer des fichiers aux pécés. Moi je dis que non, c'est pas vrai d'abord  .

J'ai pensé que ça venait de la clé USB qui est peut-être niquée.

Votre avis SVP, car le propriétaire de la clé m'a assuré qu'il n'avait jamais aucun soucis avec. Et j'ai du la reformater au format MS-DOS pour la lui rendre vide, et j'aimerais comprendre ce qui s'est passé.

Merci bien


----------



## Charly777 (26 Mars 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> J'ai halluciné. Ca m'a énervé. Tout le monde a dit que le mac ne pouvait pas transférer des fichiers aux pécés. Moi je dis que non, c'est pas vrai d'abord  .



Ah ben ça c'est po juste ! comme disait l'autre dans sa coquille.  

Sinon il m'est déjà arrivé ce genre de soucis... et ben en fait c'étais ma clé qui était hs. Mais après je ne peux pas t'en dire plus. Désolé...


----------



## stephaaanie (26 Mars 2007)

Charly777 a dit:


> Sinon il m'est déjà arrivé ce genre de soucis... et ben en fait c'étais ma clé qui était hs. Mais après je ne peux pas t'en dire plus. Désolé...



C'est aussi mon avis, mais j'aimerais être sûre avant d'aller charier le pote en question.

D'aut' z'avis?

Murcu


----------



## richard-deux (27 Mars 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> C'est aussi mon avis, mais j'aimerais être sûre avant d'aller charier le pote en question.
> 
> D'aut' z'avis?
> 
> Murcu



J'ai eu quelques problèmes avec des photos sur une clé USB.
J'y avais transféré beaucoup de fichiers et tous n'étaient pas présents sur le PC.
Il y avait des fichiers caches Mac qui devaient peut-être mettre le bazar lors du transfert Clé-> PC 

Alors j'ai zippé les photos en 1 seul fichier puis dézippé sur le PC, le problème a été résolu.

Peut-être que cela fonctionnera aussi chez toi.


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Mars 2007)

Bonne idée ça. C'est vrai que transférer 800Mo d'un coup c'est un peu lourd pour une clé USB, surtout une bas de gamme (car c'en était une).

Prochaine fois, j'essaierai.


----------



## volpinex (9 Novembre 2007)

Il est normal que lorsque vous mettez des fichiers contenu sur votre clé usb à la corbeille, l'espace vide ne'augmente pas.
En fait lorsque vous mettez des fichiers de la clé dans la corbeille, vous les mettez dans la corbeille de la clé, il faut alors vider la corbeille avant d'ejecter la clé.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Novembre 2007)

volpinex a dit:


> Il est normal que lorsque vous mettez des fichiers contenu sur votre cl&#233; usb &#224; la corbeille, l'espace vide ne'augmente pas.
> En fait lorsque vous mettez des fichiers de la cl&#233; dans la corbeille, vous les mettez dans la corbeille de la cl&#233;, il faut alors vider la corbeille avant d'ejecter la cl&#233;.



Depuis 8 mois pour le dernier message post&#233;, je pense qu'ils/elles ont d&#251; trouver une solution. 

Mais, effectivement, &#231;a peut quand m&#234;me aider.


----------



## Charly777 (9 Novembre 2007)

volpinex a dit:


> Il est normal que lorsque vous mettez des fichiers contenu sur votre clé usb à la corbeille, l'espace vide ne'augmente pas.
> En fait lorsque vous mettez des fichiers de la clé dans la corbeille, vous les mettez dans la corbeille de la clé, il faut alors vider la corbeille avant d'ejecter la clé.



En fait je l'avais remarqué mais sans cherché à comprendre pourquoi... :rateau: 
Mais c'est logique ! :hein:


----------



## LePsy (13 Février 2008)

Merci à vous pour ce post!!!!je galère depuis une semaine comme un crétin 
Merci à  V olpinex!!!!!
et vive Mac:love:


----------



## Vigorex (15 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous, a vrai dire j'ai eu exactement le même problème que vous avec les fichiers effacés mais la mémoire sur la clé usb qui ne diminuait pas... Si vider la corbeille pendant que la clé est pluggé et que les fichiers ont été déplacé vers la corbeille est la solution... comment faire pour vider la clé si la corbeille à déjà été vidée il y'a quelques semaines ? :rateau:


----------



## frankiz.poumki (17 Octobre 2008)

idem pour moi mais c'est avec mon dd externe
je suis en train d'installer des images disques ( ne chercher pas à comprendre car je réalise un test ) mais si je veux supprimer ces images disques j'ai bien peur qu'il faut que j'efface tout via utilitaire de disque. votre truc de mettre à la corbeille et de vider la corbeille ça n'a pas l'air de marcher sur ma clef usb.
Quelqu'un a déjà reussi à effacer certains fichiers de son dd externe sans tout effacer?


----------



## divoli (17 Octobre 2008)

C'est le même principe que pour une clé USB...


----------



## icopalermo (1 Avril 2010)

Je ne suis pas un pro mais; il me semble qu'il faut *d'abord formater la clef USB en FAT32 *à l'aide d'un logiciel, comme pour les disques durs externes. (avant de copier des fichiers dessus)

Ensuite la clef "devrait" (les pros, corrigez-moi si je me trompe) se comporter comme sur un PC : Les fichiers effacés sur un Mac ne seront pas visibles sur PC.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2010)

icopalermo a dit:


> Je ne suis pas un pro mais; il me semble qu'il faut *d'abord formater la clef USB en FAT32 *à l'aide d'un logiciel, comme pour les disques durs externes. (avant de copier des fichiers dessus)
> 
> Ensuite la clef "devrait" (les pros, corrigez-moi si je me trompe) se comporter comme sur un PC : Les fichiers effacés sur un Mac ne seront pas visibles sur PC.



'tain, je viens de lire la première page de ce topic, c'est surréaliste, ici :affraid:

Bon alors : clés USB, disques externes, même combat, deux cas de figure :

1) ils/elles sont dans un format "lecture seule sur Mac" (au hasard : NTFS sur un Mac pas équipé pour écrire dans ce format) : no way, faut effacer sur PC (ou formater sur Mac, mais alors, dans un format accessible à ce Mac, donc en changeant obligatoirement le format).

2) ils/elles sont dans un format "lecture/écriture sur Mac" (FAT32; HFS/HFS+, NTFS pour un Mac équipé pour ce format &#8230 : mettre les fichiers à éliminer à la corbeille, et vider la corbeille *pendant que le disque/la clé est montée sur le bureau*, ce qui me parait évident, mais ne l'est semble-t-il pas pour tout le monde.


----------

